# Do 1Kva UPS good for 750W PSU



## jai360 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok guys im looking to buy APC 1 Kva UPS and my PSU is Coolermaster 750W 
does the UPS Power capacity suits the PSU ?

im looking to buy this one 

APC UPS Model: BR1000G-IN 1 KVA Built in Battery - Buy APC UPS Model: BR1000G-IN 1 KVA Built in Battery Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

heres my config

AMD FX 8350
Asus strix r9285 GPU
Cooler Master 750 w PSU
Corsair 8 GB DDR3
Seagate 1TB Sata Drive
Cooler master Hyper 212X CPU
cooler master k380 cabinet
Dell 21.5 inch monitor S2240L

Do note that i got heavy fluctuation and frequent power shutdown problem in my area

so 1Kva UPS is good enough for 750W PSU ????


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

APC BR1100CI-IN UPS @ 6200


The above UPS is more than enough for your setup.

Link:APC BR1100CI-IN UPS - Buy APC BR1100CI-IN UPS Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## jai360 (Jul 21, 2015)

But many prefer APC BR1000G is it not powerful enough for 750w UPS ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2015)

THE UPS should handle the pc but not for long [ less backup time ] if it's under heavy load say gaming or stuff like that.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 24, 2015)

Frequent power outage means the ups might not have enough charge to put the pc on backup when power cut occurs intermittently. As the system draws all power from the batteries in minutes and batteries requires hours to charge fully, resulting in low battery shutdown...in case you do not need much backup you can proceed with a ups...

On normal browsing, etc..its OK.


----------

